# Veggies and Fruits etc for the Goats?



## Trace

In our house we eat lots of fruits and veggies - can you give your goats the peelings and scraps? Potatoes, apples, carrots, celery, turnips, etc etc. I am not talking anything cooked - all raw.

Can we give them the pumpkins after halloween? If yes - do we chop them up - throw them out there.....


----------



## Mully

Watch fruits too much sugar...anything green leafy is great. Pumpkin I would only give as a treat as too much could cause problems. Mine will not eat carrots for some reason but the donkeys love them ... go figure.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yup fruits and veggies are fine.

Watch the pits in like cherries and peaches etc those are poisonous but they rarely eat the pits. THe fruit is safe just the pits aren't.

Mine dont like potatoe skins though. 

Pumpkins are perfectly fine.


As with any change in diet if you notice a little clumpy poo afterwards dont be alarmed it was just from all the good food it cause a little disruption but they will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## rgbdab

they are fine and some goats will enjoy them and others will act like you are trying to poison them. LOL

Most of mine like carrots, bell peppers, tomatoes, melons, squash and pumpkins. Also nuts, raisins and crackers.

I have a bottle "baby", now nearly a year old that will eat anything I eat including meat if he can get his mouth on it! Crazy kid.

Even my bottle kid doesn't like potato skins though, that is odd.


----------



## liz

Mine LOVE potato skins, but only if I cook them! Won't touch them raw, but do like them parboiled.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Fruits and veggies in small amounts are fine for them. Mine love the tops off of strawberries. But my vet once told me no raw potato skins or cabbage. :shrug:


----------



## liz

I have heard the same thing about the raw potatoes and cabbage Tina...the potato skins themselves are toxic as are the plants, cooking them removes the toxin...as far as the cabbage it is a "hot" veggie and causes excess gas as will raw broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

yep liz is right about the cabbage 

mine really love banana peels, apples, etc...


----------



## Trace

Thanks all - last night they really ennjoyed carrot peelings, tops and a chopped up apple that had seen better days.

I make soup for the local soup kitchen once a month and so have all kinds of veggies left over that they can enjoy. 

I will be sure to ration.


----------

